# Spider Hill Prop Works 4th of July Sale!!!



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

​
*Hi all, we have decided to run a sale celebrating the 4th and to prepare for some upcoming changes to our site. For 3 days only we are offering some very special pricing on our most popular kits and fittings. No additional discounts will be applied to sale prices!  

I hope everyone has a great holiday!

Thanks,

Ryan*


----------

